# The Official Ice Reports Thread



## viper1

Figure people must be watching the ice close for the safe ice. Any one want to share ice thickness around Lake Erie?


----------



## tagalong09

be patient boys, I don't want to read about ogfers going thru the early ice just for a fish.
tagalong


----------



## Gill

The lake skimmed over around the islands yesterday, but won't be fishable for a while yet. I'll post when I hear anything new. This cold snap will make ice if the wind doesn't tear it up. Crossing my fingers for another good season.


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH

Are you guys crazy!!! Not even close for foot traffic yet. Skim ice only with 20 knots plus winds. There is no ICE


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Out of lorain, ice from shore to what looked like 100 yards out yesterday. Not safe at all yet but it'll get there


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## KaGee

OK gentleman, this thread has been pinned to the top. Keep all the "Ice Reports" here. All nice and organized in one place instead of 50 guys asking the same questions in 50 different threads.

Keep posts on topic please.

Above all, have a productive and safe ice season!


----------



## Duuber

Web cam of Toledo Channel today.

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/webcams/cams/tol2-1.jpg


----------



## ditchdigger

Hope this wind don't tear up what's started. Forecasting Thurs 25 mph ssw!


----------



## 74chrysler

The picture from today 1/7/15 wasn't as clean because of the clouds but the ice definitely looked a little more busted up.









View image in gallery​


----------



## Big Chief

Ice from Catawba was as far as you could see this afternoon. However the channel between mouse and PIB was still open 200 yards or so wide
As it usually is. 
I'm saying 1 week and somebody will be fishing


----------



## Strokem




----------



## SELL-FISH

Hey I know that dude.


----------



## ErieRider

Duuber said:


> Web cam of Toledo Channel today.
> 
> http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/webcams/cams/tol2-1.jpg


Your link was the live page. Shows nothing but black well.... When it's dark. I attached a webcam screen shot. Here ya go!!


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH

Keep your safety in mind, no fish is worth risking your life!!!Don't want to see rescues because of stupidity or worse. Was on middle bass yesterday, ice was braking up with the wind only about an inch or so thick


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Last evening there was a 50-100 yd wide gap just off the beach at Locust Point but otherwise all ice as far as I could see with 10x40 binoculars from my 2nd floor condo. This morning that gap is gone. If the wind dies down and we stay cold I'd expect to see or hear of some brave Vikings poking around on foot. Shove ice chunks near the beach last night were only 2-3" thick so it is going to take some time.


----------



## Leerowlinson

River frozen over (Huron) as well as near shore...thickness? Walked along the river last night for a few minutes and could "hear" the ice groaning and cracking, natures music!


----------



## Scum_Frog

I don't see it being fishable for another two weeks or so....next weeks mild temps flirting right around freezing wont be adding inches on thick....will definitely be sometime.....I want to get out bad like the rest but I want to come back in as well.


----------



## Kenlow1

First fishable ice is usually always off S Bass (west side) and around Rattlesnake, always locks in around the islands, then ice around Catawba next then everything west. Local guides on S Bass will let everyone know when safe enough for trips. Hopefully we will stay in "deep freeze" like last year! Come on hard water. Everyone be safe.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

ErieRider said:


> Your link was the live page. Shows nothing but black well.... When it's dark. I attached a webcam screen shot. Here ya go!!


If you click through the sequence of the hourly pictures starting yesterday morning you'll see how much the far west basin ice is moving around. There is what looks like a boat trail yesterday that is oriented 90 degrees from the channel (you can see Davis Besse in the camera so it is facing east) and it gets moved around. This morning's ice has a different look to it every hour and it looks like there is the back end of a boat on the right hand side of the 9:00 a.m. picture.

With all that said, the channel is active with traffic almost year round every year so the ice in that area is always suspect. C'mon cold!!!


----------



## tsproperty

I think it'll be ready sooner than later. Don't lots of sites say that 2-3 inches will easily hold someone on foot?


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Yes it will assuming there is a uniform 2-3 inches of hard green ice. As you can see there are open pockets all over in the #2 light pictures and at this stage you never know how thick of ice you are on. If we had a week of low winds and single digit temps forecasted I'd agree with you but it is blowing hard right now.


----------



## BFG

> I think it'll be ready sooner than later. Don't lots of sites say that 2-3 inches will easily hold someone on foot?


You wouldn't catch me on Lake Erie on 3" of ice.


----------



## KaGee

tsproperty said:


> I think it'll be ready sooner than later. Don't lots of sites say that 2-3 inches will easily hold someone on foot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


The following is to be used for reference only.

Ice Thickness Permissible Load
2 inches One person on foot
3 inches Group in single file
7.5 inches one car (2 tons)
8 inches light truck (2.5 tons)
10 inches truck (3.5 tons)
12 inches heavy truck (7-8 tons)
15 inches 10 tons
20 inches 25 tons

http://fishingvermont.net/Ice_thickness.htm


----------



## captmike

Walked off catawba tward Bessie, didn't look to bad till I got 2.7 miles then hit couple spots that were only 3 inches. Had a small pocket of open water to the North of me. if God lets it stay through the wind tonight we will be in good shape. Good old crack already in its place


----------



## tsproperty

You the man Mike. I like seeing someone get out there and put the gossip to rest. Going 2.7 miles out is hardcore. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Thanks for the report Mike. The old ever-present 911 crack!!

I just looked at my log from last year and my first trip out on the ice last year was January 10th and I started fishing at 4:30 p.m. off Catabwa. I had 6 fish by 5:16. I remember thinking to myself that I hope that was an indicator of how the rest of the ice season would go. Who knew???


----------



## Scum_Frog

ahhhh now im getting excited.....today Friday and Saturday are going to be big ice making days that we need to seriously lock erie up and not let the wind destroy it....cant wait to see what happens!


----------



## Kenlow1

If yer not a fatty! 4 inches minimum to be safe.


----------



## viper1

Actually that chart s miss leading. I have fished on less them 2" but it was crystal clear and no bubbles. On the same note I have fallen thru 4" of crusty white ice. 
But i like 5-6 inches of good ice under me these days. I don't swim and handle cold water like i use to. And i prefer a heavy spud bar to check the ice as i go. And good to carry a rope too. Well be out soon i think with the temps were getting. But all be careful. Ive helped pull to many out.


----------



## RStock521

So...we're all thinking it. Anyone going to try it this weekend? Safety in numbers...


----------



## viper1

Saw a couple fishing mosquito if that helps any one.


----------



## KPI

I would not venture out this weekend I will wait to I have good thick ice not much margin for a mistake , winds or if an unforseen issues arise safety first boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## COOLERKING79

tsproperty said:


> I think it'll be ready sooner than later. Don't lots of sites say that 2-3 inches will easily hold someone on foot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


Maybe if your in your bath tub...LAKE ERIE with currents and wind,
NOT ME! 2 weeks if the weather is right... Just my opinion-

Jack


----------



## tsproperty

We can all decide for ourselves how thick of ice we each need to be comfortable going out on, how far we go out, or what we recommend to others. I'm just saying it's been well documented that 2" of decent ice will hold you up. Good luck to all. I'm sure some will get started sooner than others.


----------



## litg8r

captmike said:


> Walked off catawba tward Bessie, didn't look to bad till I got 2.7 miles then hit couple spots that were only 3 inches. Had a small pocket of open water to the North of me. if God lets it stay through the wind tonight we will be in good shape. Good old crack already in its place


Mike- great report- thank you! Boy it looks rough, doesn't it? At this rate, you'll have Gillespie breathing down your neck while you're reeling in a pig while eating a Johnsonville brat in no time!!


----------



## fishindude644

litg8r said:


> Mike- great report- thank you! Boy it looks rough, doesn't it? At this rate, you'll have Gillespie breathing down your neck while you're reeling in a pig while eating a Johnsonville brat in no time!!


 Gillespie will be blowing your eardrums out with that fog horn he has while he's leaning all over ya. lol


----------



## bassin_dude2001

I would think too that it would be wise to know areas that are know for heavy current... you'll be on safe ice one minute and thin ice the next...???


----------



## Cashregisterface

Yeps not time yet


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

It never is off Cleveland.


----------



## hearttxp

MageeEast said:


> It never is off Cleveland.


Agree 100%


----------



## Carpn

captmike said:


> Walked off catawba tward Bessie, didn't look to bad till I got 2.7 miles then hit couple spots that were only 3 inches. Had a small pocket of open water to the North of me. if God lets it stay through the wind tonight we will be in good shape. Good old crack already in its place


Thanks for the honest report. I know when I book a trip up there its gonna be from you and not someone who tries to scare others off the ice. Do you run the airboat taxi out the SB or is that someone you know?


----------



## tsproperty

+1 on the Cleveland report. Has nothing g to do with Western Basin


----------



## kayak1979

Anyone have eyes on Fairport Harbor or Grand River? I want to try for some steel thru the ice.


----------



## fishingful

Green is the island in the picture. Still needs some time. Pictures taken today 1/9/15.


----------



## huntindoggie22

captmike said:


> Apparently you didn't read that I found thin ice and had open water pocket North of my location. You want honest reports from on the ice or not. Comments like yours northsouth are why I didn't post many reports last year.


Keep up the reports Mike. Disregard the couch sitting pessimist's!!!!!


----------



## Hookedup330

Thank you for the real report mike. Dont let others get too you, till last year most people never walked on lake Erie now there's 1000s of ice experts here.


----------



## 74chrysler

captmike thanks for the post and please keep them coming. The satellite image from today looks like the ice got pretty busted up from the wind.


----------



## hiddenlake

Thank you Mike


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee

Back on topic please.


----------



## Carpman

Took a drive around Catawba today. Wind was blowing, couldn't see too far north at the point. But did see what looks like building size ice shoves in between Catawba and SBI. Could have been my eyes playing tricks, but sure looked like ice shoves. That's the no no area anyway. Anywho, stopped at the state park, and couldn't see 10 ft out, the snow was blowing so hard. Lastly stopped at the camp perry beach, not as flat as last year there are some shoves on the beach. I'll be out there with a spud bar in 2 weeks. Only thing is all the weather sites for the extended are predicting a warmup and rain. Hopefully they are wrong, I want to get out as bad as everyone else.


----------



## ekriet9

Intellicast doesn't have it above 32 for the next 10 days but you can never believe a weather man. 
seen as high as 45 next week. I hope that's no where near correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## COCC

9 shanty's are out around PIB with 4-6inches of ice.


----------



## PatSea

Like Carpman I drove around Catawba Island and Marblehead Friday. Visibility was pretty good in the morning, but got more hazy as the day wore on. It appeared the lake was ice covered out as far as I could see from Catawba Point from the point towards Green island and points westward. I have no idea how thick this ice was, and I wasn't about to find out as it was about 7 degrees and blowing about 30 knot gales!! There was ice a little north of Mouse, but from there over towards South Bass there was definitely open water and tall ice shoves. I saw one ice fisherman in Herls marina. East Harbor was frozen over and I saw two ice shanties out towards the center. From the Lakeside area towards Kellys island there was some shore ice but a lot of open water towards Kellys. I parked at the pull off on the eastern point of Marblehead and it was open water as far as I could see although there were a few icebergs out there. The highlight of the day was as I was setting there in my warm truck a bald eagle flew right past me about 50 yards offshore, then sat in the tree right in front of my truck. He was about 50 yards from me!! The only ice fishermen I saw was the one guy in Herls.
I'm not an ice fisherman but hope that gives you guys some idea of the ice conditions as of yesterday.


----------



## tsproperty

If it wasn't so windy it would be a great time to fly a drone and take some photos to get some good shots.


----------



## hearttxp

All Sport FUNdamentals said:


> 9 shanty's are out around PIB with 4-6inches of ice.


Here is a pic of 3 of those shanties. Of course that is Green Is in the pic.


----------



## rutnut245

I just got back from a ride from Crane creek -Miller docks. Other than shore ice, it looks wide open. The south pass was open all the way to South Bass and Kellys. The only ice I could see was a giant pile on what appears to be Starve. It did not look good. The ice between the point of Catawba - Davis Besse is still there but it looks pretty rough.


----------



## SELL-FISH

Freaking south wind


----------



## captmike

Its a little rough 4 ways and then it gets smoother but it also gets thinner, found a couple little open pockets at 2 miles and 3 miles and some areas that just plittle over as well, there's a double crack 10 feet apart half way out to the 911 crack and there's some nice smaller fish showing up 18 to 20 inches. Should be getting safe enough for quads out here in a nother week or two if the cold keeps up right now there's a lot of places to get in trouble


----------



## 74chrysler

Thanks for the current report Mike I'm glad your still posting ice conditions. Congrats on probably the first couple fish caught this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ditchdigger

Thanks for the report Captmike! Keep them coming! Dang sw!


----------



## Papascott

That one pic looks a little spooky, put some snow on top of that crack and it looks perfct width to eat a quad!


----------



## bigfish713

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HappySnag

captmike 
thanks for the ice report,this is real report,
everybody should report,if you were on ice.not an opinion
I love to read report like that.

Please report ice thiknes,and Troble spots,
if you go out be responsible for your decision.

thanks snag


----------



## JC heir

those 2 dead fish on the ice will probably spread a fever faster than ebola..........


----------



## jighead419

Stopped by crane today, ice out for about 2 miles then open water.


----------



## My Demeyes

I heard 6" of ice 2 miles out of camp Perry, 7 fish in an hour. On quads as well. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kevin05

Made it out of catawba state park today walked out about a mile ice was nice going out cracks were froze bout 6 inches of ice in first spot and about 5 inches our further spot. Group of guys were farther out than us. We caught 2 and lost 6 at the hole. Should of put new line on reels. Comin in the crack opened to about 8 inches and thawed it was a quick hop across it. One guy ventured out on a quad. Hope this helps. A lot of shoves to navigate threw but all in all I got my first fix of the year hopefully by next weekend we can ride out there


----------



## Hartland61

I saw several shanties west of Catawba Island, No report on the fishing yet.


----------



## SELL-FISH

Game on....


----------



## mfuciu

Ice about 5-8 off cata. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tsproperty

Nice fish guys. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## COCC

I've got the itch and after seeing those fish I can't wait to get out!


----------



## HappySnag

good fish guys,
now the plan is go scouting,but be redy to fish.


----------



## woodworker2001

You guys are braver than me. But you are giving me a serious itch!!! nice fish and great to see someone getting out. Be safe!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dadtimmons

I live just down the road from camp perry,on the shore,i seen six guys walk out to the first crack checking with a spud bar as they went.they were there most of the day.never seen no quads go out.so probly shouldn't post on here say,people might get the wrong idea and head out on unsafe ice for a quad.thanks


----------



## mfuciu

I saw a 4wheeler out yesterday.


----------



## ztkaz

mfuciu said:


> I saw a 4wheeler out yesterday.



I saw quite a few pictures of Quads on the ice yesterday


----------



## captmike

I drove my quad out yesterday and drove the hole basin from catawba to Camp Perry, having said that there was a lot of thin icoff Camp Perry and I marked nine different open water spots ranging from quarter of an acre the half an acre in size, ice got a lot thinner once you got towards F can as well. Here is a pic of one of the smaller holes


----------



## bitemybait

Thinking about going to camp perry this weekend, with that being said I will be driving a quad on the ice do you think the ice will be thick enough come this weekend? If anyone goes out Thursday or Friday at camp perry any information will be greatly appreciated thanks guys


----------



## dadtimmons

theres a lot of snow cover on the lake right now so there might be thin spots you wont know are there.lot of slush along shore right now to.


----------



## kprice

There were two trucks parked at Catawba today and sled tracks heading out. My buddy and I decided to follow the tracks and see how the conditions really were for ourselves. About a quarter mile out we found some decent ice about 4-6inches. Then we got to some very sketchy areas. The spud bar wouldn't go through for me as I walked past a slushy area. Keep in mind we were following someones tracks. My buddy continued to check with his spud bar and then his spud bar went in so quick after the first hit that it went right to the bottom of the lake. I got very nervous as I had just walked over 1/2 inch of ice. There are so many slushy snow covered spots that it's just an accident waiting to happen. There's about 4-6 inches of heavy wet snow on top of the ice which is hiding the bad areas. I have a really good feeling someone is going to get hurt this year. We made our way back in quickly and made a call to Herbs to let his customers know that the ice isn't safe at all! Hope this helps!


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH

Finally a real report... Been fishing lake Erie ice for over 30 years and I seemed to be the only one knowing this early Lake Erie ice is iffy at best, Please take caution if you go out..


----------



## downfloat

kprice said:


> There were two trucks parked at Catawba today and sled tracks heading out. My buddy and I decided to follow the tracks and see how the conditions really were for ourselves. About a quarter mile out we found some decent ice about 4-6inches. Then we got to some very sketchy areas. The spud bar wouldn't go through for me as I walked past a slushy area. Keep in mind we were following someones tracks. My buddy continued to check with his spud bar and then his spud bar went in so quick after the first hit that it went right to the bottom of the lake. I got very nervous as I had just walked over 1/2 inch of ice. There are so many slushy snow covered spots that it's just an accident waiting to happen. There's about 4-6 inches of heavy wet snow on top of the ice which is hiding the bad areas. I have a really good feeling someone is going to get hurt this year. We made our way back in quickly and made a call to Herbs to let his customers know that the ice isn't safe at all! Hope this helps!



Thanks for the honesty! Hope pics of eyes on the ice, doesn't make people forget common sense. 

Everyone please use extreme caution on this early erie ice, and remember last season was not the norm!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CleoSpooner

I would like to hear how much you checked around where your spud went thru, of if you just saw that and ran. There was a couple of cracks not too far out you might have spudded thru .
With that said 4 to 6 inches of ice is no place for weekenders. The guys that are out there were out BEFORE the snow and found their own way.


----------



## kprice

CleoSpooner said:


> I would like to hear how much you checked around where your spud went thru, of if you just saw that and ran. There was a couple of cracks not too far out you might have spudded thru .
> 
> With that said 4 to 6 inches of ice is no place for weekenders. The guys that are out there were out BEFORE the snow and found their own way.
> 
> With that said, you guys will be driving right on top of them or past them,,,,,, which is way I don't post any more.


The spud was going through in 2 or 3 hits in that area then went through with very little resistance that he wasn't able to hold on to the spud bar. Those guys whose tracks we followed were very lucky. We didn't stick around as that was enough for me. Not worth it! 




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider

CleoSpooner said:


> I would like to hear how much you checked around where your spud went thru, of if you just saw that and ran. There was a couple of cracks not too far out you might have spudded thru .
> With that said 4 to 6 inches of ice is no place for weekenders. The guys that are out there were out BEFORE the snow and found their own way.
> With that said, you guys will be driving right on top of them or past them,,,,,, which is way I don't post any more.[/Q
> 
> Since my first post got dusted, let me ask this another way.... What is the point of your above rant?? This is supposed to be a conditions reporting thread....


----------



## clearlycustom

Has anyone been up to Anchor Point or Menkiees marina? wondering how ice was looking? thanks in advance


----------



## Another Fisherman

rockbass said:


> I have also seen a truck with a big tank on it filling it with water. I was just launching when they pulled up though. That is where I usually go sauguy. I will look for your boat! I was just saying the other day I needed to get a sticker for my boat!




Ice was gone till 2 days ago. A lot of movement yet in that area


----------



## My Demeyes

I heard report today of 8" of ice 1.5 miles off Catawba, 3 guys limited by 11:00 am.


----------



## tsproperty

Sounds good on the report. I always wonder about the level of reliability of some of the things I "hear"online. do you feel the information was reliable or just fisherman gossip? This weekend will definitely see some guys on the ice. Thanks for keeping the updates going.


----------



## My Demeyes

Info came from family

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## My Demeyes

Catching a lot of males now, also lost a bunch of fish. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## My Demeyes

I also heard from another source 8" of ice then 1", with fresh foot prints across it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bitemybait

Think the ice will be ok this weekend? I saw that the temp is suppose to rise


----------



## Eyewall

I'd be more worried about wind direction and high winds more than ice thickness this coming weekend. Forecasting 20 mph south winds.


----------



## Carpman

I'm with ya Eyewall, no way with that wind forecast and new ice. It will move on Saturday just like it did in the last wind. There was open water in the western basin just a couple days ago. I want to get out there just like everyone else, but where do you draw the line between walleye and human life? In the slim chance that I would go this weekend, it would be on an airboat to cross the cracks on the way back.

Anyway, real report time. Buddies tried to go out a couple days ago. Long story short one went "swimming" and the trip got cut short. This was walking out: with spud bars, with survival suits, with ice picks. If he was not wearing his ice picks he said he would have never got out. The ice just kept breaking. Didn't know about it till today or I would have posted earlier to keep everyone informed.


----------



## Diehard29

Thanks for report..I went to catawba and u can see spots open here and there..another solid week or two I think .if not they will b in Fremont plus it will b on for jig


----------



## KPI

Wind for Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zeroguage419

walked about a half mile out off Catawba about 4:30 pm. Several ice shanty's a little over a mile offshore. Several quads out too. Talked to a guy coming in on a 3 wheeler. had 3 eyes and lost one at the hole. Had no way of checking ice thickness but did notice several 6 inch wide cracks that were frozen solid. I may be heading out fr my first ever Erie ice trip next wed.


----------



## ErieRider

I am with carpman and kpi. Going to be some strong winds Saturday. Plus a degree or two at or above freezing....I have limited time to be out this season so keeping my free pass in my back pocket this weekend given the wind. Fwiw


----------



## SELL-FISH

If you look at the sat pic it really doesnt have alot of places to go. Talked to my canuck buddy today and guys were out a mile off leamginton. With that being said I still dont think its ready for the masses. JMO


----------



## CleoSpooner

NOAA
.SATURDAY...SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST AND
INCREASING TO 30 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SNOW OVERNIGHT. 
.SUNDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHWEST. A
CHANCE OF SNOW...THEN A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS. 

Consider yourself warned. 

As for " it looks like there's no place for it to go " : I saw 192 feet of 8 inch roll up under us in a N/E ( Had just rode out and came back alittle, and that's how much closer that turn around was to me.)


----------



## Hardtop

Ice Sheet Subduction........ ( when one sheet of ice is forced "under' another) Very scary indeed, experienced one a few years ago right off of Catawba at the 911 crack. Our ice was at least a foot thick, and it was folding right under the sheet locked to the mainland. Our wind was no more than 15-20mph from the SW.A couple of shudders and loud bangs, and then the whole ice pack we were on was on the move towards the dock about as fast as you could walk. We made it across safely, but lost some equipment in the ferocious grinding ice, as we jumped the folding crack like the others. First time I ever kissed the old dock at Catawba, last time I went on the ice with wind over 10mph.........HT


----------



## bhuff247

I've heard similar replies from guys fishing inland lakes... good ice here... oh **** we need to get outta here... not worth it to me. Be safe


----------



## pistol

Great advice guys I hope people listen to you and we dont have to read about them in tomorrows paper


----------



## Carpn

Looking for advice..would it be better to go out of catawba or Perry tomorrow(Fri)? Also, is anyone going who wouldn't mind me going with their group ? I'm debating about taking a vacation day but don't wanna go it alone, safety in numbers .I have all the appropriate gear( quad , clam ,vex , spud , gas auger , etc. ) ,I just don't wanna go solo. 
I'm probably better off waiting to burn a vacation day but I'm chomping at the bit to get out .


----------



## zeroguage419

Carpn said:


> Looking for advice..would it be better to go out of catawba or Perry tomorrow(Fri)? Also, is anyone going who wouldn't mind me going with their group ? I'm debating about taking a vacation day but don't wanna go it alone, safety in numbers .I have all the appropriate gear( quad , clam ,vex , spud , gas auger , etc. ) ,I just don't wanna go solo.
> I'm probably better off waiting to burn a vacation day but I'm chomping at the bit to get out .


I was on the ice off Catawba yesterday afternoon (not fishing) Just checking it out. several shanty's and quads and saw fish coming in. They are only about a mile to a mile and a half out. Im in the same boat as you, want to get out but don't want to go solo. But unlike you i have very limited gear  This is my first year on the ice and just started collecting ice gear!!


----------



## Scum_Frog

Carpn I believe a group of us plan on heading out sunday pending what the wind does Saturday "opens up cracks and so forth"......Ive heard different reports from both areas but you would probably be better off going out of Perry IMO...that's just my opinion though. Goodluck and be safe. I would take a hand auger over gas though if you have one....try to be as light as possible.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

I'd recommend Catawba. Follow the path. 


'Whut-a-Riot'


----------



## PapawSmith

Wannabitawerm said:


> I'd recommend Catawba. Follow the path.
> Whut-a-Riot'


"Follow the path" is exactly right but we need to get better at establishing a path. If we are going to experience a pattern of a few years of fishable Erie ice here in Ohio, I hope it is several years, we need to collectively start to mark the safe trails. In the northern states, where they get this annually, it is old hack. Guys mark the safe roads with reflective markers and readable notifications, along with regular reports of ice heaves and stress cracks. Weak areas are always identified as well, normally with an old Christmas tree, so everyone can steer clear. Not a big issue if everyone would just take along marker materials and add on as they go. It really makes things nice and safe for all especially when the target ice gets several miles off shore. Last year running out to West Sister you saw guys running everywhere, a mile or more out of the line, and that is not necessary. We can all help each other and keep things safe if we work together.


----------



## bigfish713

Here is a pic from the Toledo lighthouse tonight at midnight. Looks like another ship is coming into Toledo. Not sure how big it was or where it came from just a heads up they are still running ships into Toledo. 











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## johnkfisherman

Nice description and hopefully enough to get some "rookies" like myself to re-consider! Thanks.


----------



## johnkfisherman

Hardtop said:


> Ice Sheet Subduction........ ( when one sheet of ice is forced "under' another) Very scary indeed, experienced one a few years ago right off of Catawba at the 911 crack. Our ice was at least a foot thick, and it was folding right under the sheet locked to the mainland. Our wind was no more than 15-20mph from the SW.A couple of shudders and loud bangs, and then the whole ice pack we were on was on the move towards the dock about as fast as you could walk. We made it across safely, but lost some equipment in the ferocious grinding ice, as we jumped the folding crack like the others. First time I ever kissed the old dock at Catawba, last time I went on the ice with wind over 10mph.........HT


This is what I was referencing...thanks HARDTOP


----------



## rvernell

anyone fishing or been out that way?


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Been out since sunrise, caught one lost four.... And a sheepy


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog

Hey Eye where did you head out of? We are planning on going out sunday....did you run a quad or sled out? Would like an honest report of ice thickness.....appreciate it!


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Catawba state park... Probably 40 quads/sleds zipping all over the place with no known problems ice is about 7-8" of good solid ice










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rvernell

thanks for the report!


----------



## Longspur

Good to hear. Thanks for sharing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bitemybait

Anyone planing on going out tomorrow?


----------



## EyeCatchEm

It is gonna be scary tomorrow with the high winds


bitemybait said:


> Anyone planing on going out tomorrow?






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

bitemybait said:


> Anyone planing on going out tomorrow?


Well be out on ice tomorrow by 6 and off by 12 to hopefully beat the heavy winds


----------



## moke

And If you don't beat the winds?? Then what? People if you need fish, go to the store its $16 a lbs cleaned....


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Everyone always says the forecasts are never right.... Why chance it 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DBV

Just go to Lake St Clair - that is what I am doing. Hopefully catch a ton of perch on the Canadian side. 

Nice warm day to ice fish.


----------



## K gonefishin

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Well be out on ice tomorrow by 6 and off by 12 to hopefully beat the heavy winds


I "tried" that last year, ended up walking in sideways in 40mph winds, never again will I go out with heavy winds forcasted it was horrible. Let the crash test dummies go, if the ice holds go sunday


----------



## KaGee

moke said:


> And If you don't beat the winds?? Then what? People if you need fish, go to the store its $16 a lbs cleaned....





EyeCatchEm said:


> Everyone always says the forecasts are never right.... Why chance it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I appreciate the concern for your fellow fisherman. You guys report, let others decide what their personal risk level is. 

Rookies and those with minimal ice time should go to the "Hardwater" forum and pick the minds of those more experienced.

Meantime, limit discussion here to ICE REPORTS and conditions. Carry on.


----------



## keepinitreel

KaGee said:


> I appreciate the concern for your fellow fisherman. You guys report, let others decide what their personal risk level is.
> 
> FINALLY... THANK YOU ... The preaching got old.
> 
> Buddy is out 4 miles out of camp Perry and caught 6 this morning and 3 so far this afternoon. Only 5" of ice.


----------



## thistubesforu

Walked out today should of took the quad had 10" where we set up southeast side of pack mile out. Marked some fish but not a lot of em only one taker my buddy got nice 9-10 lber. Hoping ice holds through weekend so I can take the quad on Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## viper1

Be nice to see ice reports here. Instead of that. Also may i ask when you say your going out. Would you please tell us where at?
Any one check the marina at Geneva or the ice off the wall at conny? Buddy has been laid up since his knee surgery and got the fever. Was thinking of taking him to one of those two places if possible.


----------



## triton189

keepinitreel said:


> KaGee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the concern for your fellow fisherman. You guys report, let others decide what their personal risk level is.
> 
> FINALLY... THANK YOU ... The preaching got old.
> 
> Buddy is out 4 miles out of camp Perry and caught 6 this morning and 3 so far this afternoon. Only 5" of ice.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, your buddy was fishing with someone today 6 this morning and 3 this afternoon...?
Click to expand...


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Ice is safe with the right condition right now but there are still spots you can go through ... Follow a group out if you're new to erie. Kindly ask and anyone in their right mind will allow you to follow! Number 1: YOU! If you don't feel safe back out its not worth being worried about dying. If you go out of catawba there will be plenty of others out for the remainder of safe ice.


----------



## smfisher

Went out of Catawba today, 10" 1 mile out, and the same in another spot 1.5 miles out. Quads and sleds all over the place. 1 fish and lots of lookers.


----------



## keepinitreel

triton189 said:


> keepinitreel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, your buddy was fishing with someone today 6 this morning and 3 this afternoon...?
> 
> 
> 
> Caught 2 more before dark. To ease your mind there were two other guys and they caught a few as well. But last I checked you can catch as much as you want. Contrary to popular belief some people catch and release.
Click to expand...


----------



## ekriet9

I hope your buddy had a great time. I never once thought of it that way. If you have a day to enjoy the ice why leave early. There was nothing said about how many were on the ice I'm still tryin to get up there and dreaming of a day like he had. Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## island troller

We were one of the last shanties west out of Catawba and fished just off the crack. Close to the crack it was 8" with only 4" of clear ice. Otherwise we had 10". Not the best ice in that area for a windy strong current day like tomorrow. Also if anyone catches a large Musky with a Jigging rapala in its mouth my friend would appreciate his hot lure back.


----------



## ErieRider

EyeCatchEm said:


> Ice is safe with the right condition right now but there are still spots you can go through ... Follow a group out if you're new to erie. Kindly ask and anyone in their right mind will allow you to follow! Number 1: YOU! If you don't feel safe back out its not worth being worried about dying. If you go out of catawba there will be plenty of others out for the remainder of safe ice.


No offense but why not do it like others do during soft water??? Ask for a seat.. Or spot in this case. Most guys are not going to be arses and say pound salt but why is it fair to put others in that position??? That is just me, it is kind of like showing up at the dock and just asking to hop on someone's boat. Don't want to see others get in trouble out there but why put the liability of a newbie on other seasoned guys by saying go follow others out in the parking lot. Can tell you first hand we tried that once and to be cool but the guy was ill prepared and then we're obligated to not leave him behind. Never made it off the ice till after 830 that night in order to get the fishermen, the fishermens vehicle and gear back to land safely. Made a promise that day of "never again"


----------



## da-animal

Fished west of mouse 8-9 inches of ice got 16 fish between 3 of us, while Walking out there spud bar went through once so be careful


----------



## Diehard29

Nice catch guys and thanks for report


----------



## adamaj

Fished yesterday 1.9 miles dead west of catawba. Ice was 11 inches with bottom half of it clear. Mutiple cracks with shove/pile slabs in spots a foot or two high. Mostly snow covered. A few walkers were out with us although it would be a tough walk with the snow. I had a two wheel drive atv and managed without the tirechains.


----------



## Carpn

island troller said:


> We were one of the last shanties west out of Catawba and fished just off the crack. Close to the crack it was 8" with only 4" of clear ice. Otherwise we had 10". Not the best ice in that area for a windy strong current day like tomorrow. Also if anyone catches a large Musky with a Jigging rapala in its mouth my friend would appreciate his hot lure back.


Island troller, was that you I spoke to about 400? I was moving and stopped to talk on my way thru . The gentleman I spoke with said his buddy had broke off a musky at the hole ..


----------



## EyeCatchEm

ErieRider said:


> No offense but why not do it like others do during soft water??? Ask for a seat.. Or spot in this case. Most guys are not going to be arses and say pound salt but why is it fair to put others in that position??? That is just me, it is kind of like showing up at the dock and just asking to hop on someone's boat. Don't want to see others get in trouble out there but why put the liability of a newbie on other seasoned guys by saying go follow others out in the parking lot. Can tell you first hand we tried that once and to be cool but the guy was ill prepared and then we're obligated to not leave him behind. Never made it off the ice till after 830 that night in order to get the fishermen, the fishermens vehicle and gear back to land safely. Made a promise that day of "never again"


 
All I'm saying is to ask if you can walk with a group for safety purposes



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Anyone fishing?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## island troller

Yes Carpn that sure was me. Did not realize I was talking to someone that I would of recognize from OFG posts. Nice to meet you. That spot was only an am bite and they never did picked up the rest of the day. I'm sure we will meet again at Lake Erie. And also before I get scolded on this site, I had 8" of ice 3 miles west of catawba launch, close to a major a crack.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

We had hits early through 10ish then nothing till 4 when we lost 6-7 in 15 minutes


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 19dan68

Drove through crane creek area...open water offshore.


----------



## mmeyer1977

Will catawba be safe to fish tomorrow?


----------



## LUNDCHOP

Thinking about going out in AM anyone else going?


Life's a garden, Dig it!!


----------



## EyeCatchEm

I'll be out with a buddy in the morning


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## LUNDCHOP

To catawba that is!


Life's a garden, Dig it!!


----------



## EyeCatchEm

LUNDCHOP said:


> To catawba that is!
> 
> 
> Life's a garden, Dig it!!



Walking out?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HappySnag

this is real time ice report,DO NOT POST QUASTION OR COUCHING HERE !
if you like to report,
how far you went ,
thicknes of ice and truble spot,
START NEW TRED FOR QUASTION.

thanks snag


----------



## jbrown

I heard at Rickards tonight (4:30 pm) that a large crack opened in front of camp Perry today and there was a lot of open water. Did anyone come off Perry today that could offer more specific details on the ice conditions over there? Catawba looked like it was holding up just fine... Just curious what's happening with the ice to the west.


----------



## Another Fisherman

I had a report a bit ago that it was only a foot wide


----------



## Cashregisterface

It was 45 today in cleveland. I guess that temp would keep the ice frozen. There's no way in hell I would go out on erie on the ice. Too many variables. Too many days in ohio where it's above and below freezing. I'll wait till the thaw. That's my opinion


----------



## jbrown

Cashregisterface said:


> It was 45 today in cleveland. I guess that temp would keep the ice frozen. There's no way in hell I would go out on erie on the ice. Too many variables. Too many days in ohio where it's above and below freezing. I'll wait till the thaw. That's my opinion


This is not an opinion thread. This is a FISHING REPORT thread.


----------



## ditchdigger

45 deg is not going to hurt 9+ inches of clear ice! It's all about the 30mph south winds!


----------



## trapperjon

just zoomed in on the satellite image and it looks like a pretty big crack, guess it could be something else i'm seeing but sure looks like open water, take a look at first image taken today,1/17


----------



## fishingful

My report......drive up there get a spud bar, flotation suit and check for yourself. Way to many variables involved to trust any reports here. I may be 10 feet off your trail and have bad ice.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

fishingful said:


> My report......drive up there get a spud bar, flotation suit and check for yourself.



Not everyone wants to make a 2 hour drive to turn around 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

It's open, west of power plant. Think camp perry is still OK


----------



## PapawSmith

trapperjon said:


> just zoomed in on the satellite image and it looks like a pretty big crack, guess it could be something else i'm seeing but sure looks like open water, take a look at first image taken today,1/17


Where do you find these real time satellite images?


----------



## Another Fisherman

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=a1.15017.1852.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## Another Fisherman

Trying this link again http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=271936


----------



## Another Fisherman

Third time a charm http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/m...ub&image=a1.15017.1852.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## Another Fisherman

The crack in the pick runs along the west coast up to Davis Bessie. We will be ok


----------



## allwayzfishin

Did good today. Heading out again in the morning. Ice was fine when I left at 5pm.


----------



## Eyewall

Always fishin, how far did u go out? How was the crack?


----------



## smfisher

Went out of Catawba today 2:00 till dark. Cracks were not open. Went out 1.5 miles.


----------



## rutnut245

Another Fisherman said:


> The crack in the pick runs along the west coast up to Davis Bessie. We will be ok


That crack is about a mile wide. Was checking it out this afternoon.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Heading out in the morning from catawba. I'll have a way too loud red quad. PLEASE approach me if your from this site so we can all go out safely. I'll be in a new 15' gray silverado. Quad will on trailer. Blue clam shanty.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Lake is full of guys out of Catawba. There's people walking and on machines. Ice looks sketchy but solid 6-7" of clear. If you go be careful like always but tight lines!


----------



## KaGee

Scum_Frog said:


> Lake is full of guys out of Catawba. There's people walking and on machines. Ice looks sketchy but solid 6-7" of clear. If you go be careful like always but tight lines!


Thanks for the report Scummy.


Reminder to the group that this thread if for Ice conditions reports.
Please place your fishing reports in the forum below.


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

fished out of Catawba last night from 2-7. 8 1/2 in. where we drilled. roughly 1.5 miles west nw. Ice was in decent shape, better than I would have imagined with the weather. No issues coming or going. A little sloppy coming back from the snow melting, no major issues otherwise. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Another Fisherman

Lots of water on top of the ice today. Ice thickness was the same as yesterday.


----------



## Big Chief

Just came in fished between green and Catawba 8 inches of clear ice no cracks n did good


----------



## viper1

Had to make a trip up North so i stopped at Conneaut to check the ice. Only one shanty today, weather was a light drizzle and hail. Talked to a guy who just come in. He said 5 1/2 " Nice clear ice. Asked about fish he said the guy lost a steelhead at the hole. Hope this helps. I'll be there tuesday i believe.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON

I hear guys broke thru between catawba and green. They said the first and second Crack broke thru. I fished straight west today and never saw any open cracks. Anyone else see any open water today?


----------



## Cashregisterface

ditchdigger said:


> 45 deg is not going to hurt 9+ inches of clear ice! It's all about the 30mph south winds!



9 inches of ice sounds good. Accept for the news article about 2 people getting pulled out of the lake by a helicopter. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## KaGee

This happened in Michigan waters..

MONROE COUNTY, MI (Toledo News Now) - Two men had to be rescued after becoming stranded on the ice on Lake Erie on Sunday morning.

The Monroe County Sheriff's Office says the men, ages 28 and 29, drove onto the ice on their four-wheeler to fish when the ice broke and separated them from the shore.

Rescue personnel from the Sheriff's Office, and the Frenchtown and Estral Beach Fire Departments were able to get the fisherman safely back to shore.

No one was injured.

The four-wheeler however, was left on the ice to be recovered later.


If someone doesn't claim it as salvage first!


----------



## My Demeyes

I fished 2 miles west of catawba this morning, then finished 2 miles west of mouse island. Did not see any open cracks, came in at 5 p.m. today. Where are these open cracks?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KPI

Fished today also 2.5 west of state park ice was fine a lot of water on top but it was 6-7 clear one inch of refrozen cloudy .i was out on sled no open water or open cracks as of 5 30 pm! Again as always use your own judgement because it is always changing.lots of lookers today lost two at the hole and a buddy landed two


----------



## rutnut245

I know airboats were busting through on their way in. I surely wouldn't be riding a quad out before sunrise.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON

There was a guide on Facebook that said his buddy's broke thru twice between catawba and green. He said they almost didn't make it out. I never saw any open cracks either. Just passing along the info that I read.


----------



## JLive4fishn

Any one ice fish out of Geneva .? Any reports


----------



## Kenlow1

Don't believe anyone ice fishes in central basin or for that matter east of Kellys Island. Ice does not lock up and is unpredictable. Water is deeper and does not freeze up like around the Islands and west. I believe it did freeze up last year (central basin) but don't remember any reports of anyone ice fishing. Unless you are referring to fishing inside break walls or harbors for steelhead? Maybe some of the PA guys can chime in and have info.


----------



## adamaj

Just came in at catawba. A double sided crack is open with slabs floating in it. It is just wide enough to swallow a quad. It is not open from wind. 41 34.522N. 82 52.255W. Overall ice was water and slush covered. Ice thickness varied from 9" - 5" with slush on top.


----------



## ErieRider

Thanks for the report. Was not out today but if you were a report is appreciated. I heard less than good things from today but will not comment because I was not there. Chime in with reports from your areas. Again, highly appreciated.


----------



## huntindoggie22

adamaj said:


> Just came in at catawba. A double sided crack is open with slabs floating in it. It is just wide enough to swallow a quad. It is not open from wind. 41 34.522N. 82 52.255W. Overall ice was water and slush covered. Ice thickness varied from 9" - 5" with slush on top.


Was it a long crack or more of a place that an airboat broke thru? Thanks


----------



## BIG JOHNSON

I talked to a guy that hit a slab of ice that was broke. He said the only thing that saved him was the speed he was traveling. Said it had him a little shaken up after it happened. I was 2.3 miles our and never hit any soft or broken ice but I left at 2pm. Only spot I saw was a shove that had been broken up, prolly would have been hard to cross with a quad. The shoreline was very wet also.


----------



## Another Fisherman

huntindoggie22 said:


> Was it a long crack or more of a place that an airboat broke thru? Thanks


I'm wondering the same thing. Looked up the numbers and that is where the pack was Friday. Saturday and Sunday people were traveling that hole area


----------



## viper1

Lots of ice fishing on East end. But were a little less crazy. We fish in marinas and Bays such as conny and ashtabula. Trick is looking for ice that is locked in. And you still need to be careful. Conny off the wall was 5.5 inches of clear ice SUNDAY as i said.


----------



## jbrown

Walked out of Camp Perry tonight about 2.2 miles. Ice was okay but certainly had the sketchy look to it. It took me forever to get out there because I spudded the whole way. Probably half a dozen shoves and cracks to go over. The shoves just had a bad look to them, but I had no troubles getting across them and neither did all the machines out there. Ice thickness was anywhere from 6 to 9" thick. Some slushy spots but really not too bad. Clean on top made it a walker's dream... Easy dragging.


----------



## eric291

Adamaj thanks for the numbers i believe we met you coming off the ice we had the dog with us


----------



## adamaj

It was hard to tell if a airboat broke it or not in the dark. It was along a trail. I would say it was 15-20 feet long and about 7 feet wide at the widest point. Had about 5 or so floating slabs that went down with not much pressure. And yes eric I had the quad that got stuck by shore.


----------



## HappySnag

crack whot you have to wory about is1/4 mile or biger in lenght,
that description is air boat brouken ice,yes it can swalow fourweeler,
I come on sled 7pm,we did not run or seen any problem with ice of Catawba,from NW 2 miles out.
even asphalt road swallow trucks,
you have to have open eyes all time.


----------



## bigfish713

That is right on the path I took out this am but didn't see it. I would bet it's from an airboat I had them drive within 15' of me when we were walking in. I wish they would stay off the paths that the walkers and machine guy take out. No need to put that pressure walkers paths they don't have to worry about going for a cold swim a mile off shore. Sorry rant over stay safe guys


----------



## da-animal

last I heard was that is a big crack ne of catawba


----------



## Converted

That spot is for real. saw it first hand on way out yesterday morning, if not for 2 big chunks of clear ice laying in top, we wouldve drove straight through it. its right in a main path going towards the rough big crack crossing. Which brings up another point, there are much better places to cross that crack than that one.


----------



## Eyewall

Converted said:


> That spot is for real. saw it first hand on way out yesterday morning, if not for 2 big chunks of clear ice laying in top, we wouldve drove straight through it. its right in a main path going towards the rough big crack crossing. Which brings up another point, there are much better places to cross that crack than that one.


I hope someone marks it with something, if it freezes over and covers with snow it could get ugly for someone.


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

> I hope someone marks it with something, if it freezes over and covers with snow it could get ugly for someone.


X2....... Be safe out there guys and gals


----------



## ErieRider

Eyewall said:


> I hope someone marks it with something, if it freezes over and covers with snow it could get ugly for someone.


Punch it in your GPS?? Y'all carry a GPS out there right??


----------



## Another Fisherman

I'm just curious, did a fan boat go on the trail that snowmobiles and 4 wheelers been using to get out there. I know Sunday morning going out a fan boat use our trail going out that we made Friday. We know not to use a boat trail and they should not use our trails... going to cause an accident


----------



## Eyewall

ErieRider said:


> Punch it in your GPS?? Y'all carry a GPS out there right??


Yes I carry gps and marked spot, just looking out for the people who don't have one. Try to help out any way I can. Even the guys who have a gps may not read this post. May save a life if marked on ice, and that is the important thing.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Another Fisherman said:


> I'm just curious, did a fan boat go on the trail that snowmobiles and 4 wheelers been using to get out there. I know Sunday morning going out a fan boat use our trail going out that we made Friday. We know not to use a boat trail and they should not use our trails... going to cause an accident



I saw the same thing walking in. Everything seemed ok but it's not Saturday so I didn't want a bath. Lol


----------



## Converted

Breakthrough numbers: N41 34.530' W082 52.276'


----------



## Converted

Same spot I saw. Spread those numbers around. I heard a rumor that someone was putting Christmas trees around it, but can't verify.


----------



## KPI

That is great that it will be marked I would think the common practice is to put Christmas trees on a good trail!I would rather see yellow caution tape the only issue with that is the tape would causes some trouble in spring if left up until ice out


----------



## capt.america

Not sure if it is the right way, but for the past 40+ years that I have been ice-fishing in MI & WI, bad ice areas have been commonly marked with Christmas trees.


----------



## Kenlow1

Spoke to a longtime ice guide tonite, he said they usually will mark the 4 corners of the break and spray paint trees with yellow paint for caution or use the yellow tape. At least everyone will have a general idea where to stay away from until marked-pass the word!


----------



## 4dabucks

Kenlow1 said:


> Spoke to a longtime ice guide tonite, he said they usually will mark the 4 corners of the break and spray paint trees with yellow paint for caution or use the yellow tape. At least everyone will have a general idea where to stay away from until marked-pass the word!


Agreed. Ask friends if any of their christmas trees are still around the house somewhere. I am bringing up a few this weekend to help mark bad spots.


----------



## ErieRider

Eyewall said:


> Yes I carry gps and marked spot, just looking out for the people who don't have one. Try to help out any way I can. Even the guys who have a gps may not read this post. May save a life if marked on ice, and that is the important thing.


Absolutely! Myself would not leave for the ice without a gps. Matter of fact thanks to both posters who put the numbers up, I entered them into my sleds GPS tonight. I do understand where you are coming from about the non readers.


----------



## pistol

Thanks so much Converted for posting those numbers. You might have saved someones life. Great job.....


----------



## pistol

Sorry didnt mean to forget ya Adamaj thanks to you too


----------



## Converted

Any ideas on a simple marking system that would be easier for us all to carry with us all the time on our machines? Need something that will withstand the wind and snow buildup, worst feeling in the world leaving that spot with nothing to mark it with.


----------



## adamaj

Agreed on leaving that spot. As soon as I got to my truck i got on OGF with those numbers. That spot was so well hidden; it just completely blended with everything around it. With the snow it will be invisible. I hope someone gets something around that effer. No need to go swimming to catch eyes.


----------



## b drake

Just read on facebook that a side by side went thru at catabawa.


----------



## Yankin-n-Crankin

How thick is the ice currently off Catawba? I have a large 4 wheeler and I'm a full figured guy so I get nervous out there but I love to pull those eyes the ice


----------



## blainem

Where on facebook are you seeing this


----------



## Eye Doctor

How is the ice, if any, in the Crane Creek area? Anyone out there yet?


----------



## huntindoggie22

blainem said:


> Where on facebook are you seeing this


Reel sport fishing charters is reporting this on their Facebook page.


----------



## RODSABENDIN

Eye Doctor said:


> How is the ice, if any, in the Crane Creek area? Anyone out there yet?


After the blow there was open water for a ways about less than mile offshore.


----------



## HappySnag

Breakthrough numbers: N41 34.530' W082 52.276' 
after W should be 82.52.276,
the 0 there may confuse people with new GPS users.
marking bad spot,
everybody should carie 4' stick with flag,dril the ice not completely,leave 1" not drilled,and pound the stick with flag in,you can recover later,if you like that back.put pfone # on that.


----------



## Bulldog1149

Does anyone have a suggestion for a semi guided trip. Have gear. Need transportation and drop us on location. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## b drake

Reel sportfishing charters offers it but don't know the phone number.


----------



## ErieRider

In the LE general section there is a thread titled Lake Erie ice taxi. In it there is a number for a guy who will taxi you out and drill holes and supply bait


----------



## ErieRider

419-341-5509 Blake Calvert is the dude's name. Do not know him from Adam but that is the name posted over there


----------



## E- man

Any new reports on ice conditions at camp Perry ? Going to go up Fri morn & give it a try. Fished Catawba & Crane in the past thought I'd try something different this year, that is if ice is still good.Not real crazy about the S.W. wind that's forecast.


----------



## HappySnag

ice of Catawba is 8" clear,i was out 3 miles NW of Catawba,did not sea any troble with ice.fishing was slow,


----------



## E- man

thanks happy. hear any thing about camp Perry?


----------



## da-animal

Just talked to a buddy fished out of perry today ice is good a lot of machines out, he fished 3 miles north of perry


----------



## E- man

thanks animal ! Did they do any good?


----------



## viper1

Seen 2 shanties in the marina at coneaut this morning.


----------



## markymark

I'm looking to walk out solo Saturday off Catawba. I'm new to the Erie ice gig but have put too many fish in a boat not to try to put one on the ice. PM if your looking to group up or walk out.


----------



## Emma on point

No problems that I saw out of Catawba we fished 3 miles NNW ...... Lotta lookers only 1 taker


----------



## indianlake45

Heading up Saturday with a couple buddies and we will also be walking. Where is the best place to park on catawba to head out onto the ice?


----------



## EyeCatchEm

indianlake45 said:


> Heading up Saturday with a couple buddies and we will also be walking. Where is the best place to park on catawba to head out onto the ice?



Just park at catawba island state park, get there early! It'll be busy on a Saturday 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## smfisher

Thinking about walking out of Catawba This morning if any else is or wants to give me a ride out let me know. Shoot me a pm


----------



## capt.america

I will be heading out Saturday and Sunday with my daughter. Thanks to the guys who posted the breakthrough coordinates! Is anyone aware of any other Bad areas to avoid? I read on a post that an airboat broke through in front of Camp Perry? anyone know about that? Not sure if we are going out of Cawtaba Or Perry yet, have not decided yet. We will be riding out on a ATV. Any help Is greatly appreciated. Thanks, you guys are awesome for sharing info. on this site.

Paul


----------



## viper1

Friends were out on the harbor at conny today ice fishing. Didnt do any good. But said there was a lot of people fishing. Any one here go?


----------



## seasick Steve

viper1 said:


> Friends were out on the harbor at conny today ice fishing. Didnt do any good. But said there was a lot of people fishing. Any one here go?



spoke to a very knowledgeable charter guy and steelhead guide today. he told us that a freighter went through and churned up the harbor. we were going to go this weekend and he told us to wate a week until it settles down. we will be pan fishing misery in presque isle.


----------



## hoppy63

would it be possible to put "sub threads" under the ice reports thread, for the different locations.....ie camp perry, catawba etc.... so people can report in the appropriate location, and people can just look through threads for locations they are interested in?


----------



## Another Fisherman

hoppy63 said:


> would it be possible to put "sub threads" under the ice reports thread, for the different locations.....ie camp perry, catawba etc.... so people can report in the appropriate location, and people can just look through threads for locations they are interested in?


Hoppy, I was thinking the same thing. why should a guy have to look through 240 threads to see what ice conditions were at Crane Creek that might be 6 days old.


----------



## 19dan68

Guys and Gals I just called the Camp Perry conference center and enquired about any parking restrictions tomorrow. There are none but the lady told me that a 4x4 had broke through there and there were two open cracks off shore. I am not there first hand and can not verify this but passing this information on to my fellow fisher people because it came from an official at Camp Perry. Be vigilant and stay safe out there and if anyone is there and had first hand information please post.


----------



## TeamDonut

Was there this morning. Was 4.5 miles out before daylight and got a call from a buddy right after daylight about a crack that opened up. My son and I packed up and headed in. There was an area taped off probably 30 yrd long, 100 yrd off shore that looked pretty bad. I was able to drive around it to the east and get off. It looked to be about 8" where I crossed it. Just heard from a guy that just left and he said the edges of the crack was breaking off in spots. Be safe y'all!


----------



## EyeCatchEm

TeamDonut said:


> Was there this morning. Was 4.5 miles out before daylight and got a call from a buddy right after daylight about a crack that opened up. My son and I packed up and headed in. There was an area taped off probably 30 yrd long, 100 yrd off shore that looked pretty bad. I was able to drive around it to the east and get off. It looked to be about 8" where I crossed it. Just heard from a guy that just left and he said the edges of the crack was breaking off in spots. Be safe y'all!



Perry? Of catawba?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TeamDonut

Out of Camp Perry.


----------



## FISHIN 2

That crack is out 1/8 mi at camp perry launch from the conference center, not bad at all at least it wasn't when we came in at 1:30. Hole is marked and crack is on the same area, runs a little ways west and east, no prblems getting around it. Fishin was good today straight north too. Mike


----------



## KaGee

hoppy63 said:


> would it be possible to put "sub threads" under the ice reports thread, for the different locations.....ie camp perry, catawba etc.... so people can report in the appropriate location, and people can just look through threads for locations they are interested in?





Another Fisherman said:


> Hoppy, I was thinking the same thing. why should a guy have to look through 240 threads to see what ice conditions were at Crane Creek that might be 6 days old.


Doesn't take but a minute to look through the fresh posts.


----------



## HappySnag

Saturday ice was 8",2 miles NW,no truble spot,of Catawba,
no fish for me.


----------



## josheupmi

Big holes on the Crack about a couple hundred yards off camp perry. I marked with sticks and red tape and a bunch of neon orange flags.


----------



## josheupmi

Another spot right by it.


----------



## TheEyeDoctor

thanks josheupmi!


----------



## maddiek

Thankyou sir, we will be there in the morning.


----------



## kisherfisher

thanks josh, looks nasty out there.gonna hit it tuesday


----------



## Converted

Crack opened up west of mouse, about 10" wide open water heading north and south. About 1.5 miles nw of Catawba ramp.


----------



## Converted

Its a very small heave covered in snow.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Was told crack opened up again in front of perry and a polaris ranger went in. Could only see the roof. Be careful guys.


----------



## Treeman

The Polaris, actually a kubota atv, is out. It took 3 4wheelers with winches, 2 sleds, and a 3 wheeler, 10-12 guys and some boards, rope, block and tackle. They got her. Good job guys. 
****But it left a hell of a hole that will freeze over tonight and covered in snow. WATCH OUT!****
It's between the tape/ branches you guys put up and pier. Thanks by the way for the tape and branches guys. That spot got pretty bad since yesterday.
We came across east of that mess.


----------



## tomb

Definitely do not cross between pier and the taped branches. Stay on east side of branches. Thanks to whoever put those there.


----------



## tomb




----------



## tomb




----------



## tomb




----------



## tomb




----------



## ress

WOW That looks nasty..


----------



## Treeman

Everyone made it out okay so it could of been a lot worse. 
Nice pics Tom .


----------



## josheupmi

No problem guys! Was just trying to help everyone out. Glad everyone in the Kubota made it out safe.


----------



## Treeman

josheupmi said:


> No problem guys! Was just trying to help everyone out. Glad everyone in the Kubota made it out safe.


No telling how many people you helped big time today. 
We've been staying away from the pier and beach because of all the airboat traffic over there.


----------



## Treeman

That and the group of guys that stood guard and then marked it with red tape yesterday.


----------



## Eldora

Thanks I was thinking about making the 10 hour trip, but I think I will wait for better ice.


----------



## rl-

Fished the islands all weekend, 2 of us got 6, decent size largest @ 9lbs. Saw a bunch of open water west of rattlesnake all the way to Bessie flying in today that wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## Tightlines

rl- said:


> Fished the islands all weekend, 2 of us got 6, decent size largest @ 9lbs. Saw a bunch of open water west of rattlesnake all the way to Bessie flying in today that wasn't there yesterday.


Did you take a pics?


----------



## 74chrysler

I would be careful about the open water North of Camp Perry, it appears to be 5-8 miles NNW and about roughly the same size as South Bass Island. It was windy as heck yesterday!


----------



## huntindoggie22

Looks like the crib reef area!!!


----------



## Fastheat

Thanks guys for keeping us safe.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Treeman said:


> No telling how many people you helped big time today.
> We've been staying away from the pier and beach because of all the airboat traffic over there.



I don't like the airboat traffic running on the main trails any more than the next guy but that's not why that Kubota went through. There are sand bars and lots of current around the pier and it never makes good ice there. Kind of a miniature Mouse Island area danger spot. The good news is it is relatively shallow. Stay well east of the pier and you'll be on much better ice.


----------



## rl-

Tightlines said:


> Did you take a pics?



Yes but from the plane they aren't great pictures. It was a line of large chunks of open water directly from rattlesnake all the way to Bessie, each open spot was about the size of rattlesnake.


----------



## Treeman

MageeEast said:


> I don't like the airboat traffic running on the main trails any more than the next guy but that's not why that Kubota went through. There are sand bars and lots of current around the pier and it never makes good ice there. Kind of a miniature Mouse Island area danger spot. The good news is it is relatively shallow. Stay well east of the pier and you'll be on much better ice.


Yeah, I'm still new at this but I've been told that. Then the traffic over that area and the crack has to make it even sketchier. The airboats have just as much right to the lake as anyone...wish I had one. Lol 
Over the years getting older and doing tree work I've found that i can learn from others mistakes, don't have to make em myself. Especially if I could get hurt or killed. Same can said about anything but definitely ice fishing on Erie.
One thing I will say...you ice fisherman are some hardcore dudes.


----------



## erieflyguy

Man, this is really surprising. I thought by now things would be pretty well firmed up all over. I was planning on heading out of the Camp Perry area this Sunday, but I'm going to give it a month. I am all for catching walleye and I love ice fishing, but it's just not worth it with all that open water. Be safe out there guys!


----------



## ztkaz

erieflyguy said:


> Man, this is really surprising. I thought by now things would be pretty well firmed up all over. I was planning on heading out of the Camp Perry area this Sunday, but I'm going to give it a month. I am all for catching walleye and I love ice fishing, but it's just not worth it with all that open water. Be safe out there guys!



The ice is fine? The guy just drove into an airboat path. You gotta remember how much those airboats weigh. They break through quite often which causes hazards for walkers/atvs/snowmobiles which is why they recommend not to follow an airboat path.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin

Additionally, it's freagin cold this week I can only imagine the lake will build a few inches of additional ice by the weekend.

http://i.imgur.com/hITukcb.jpg


----------



## ndcocherl

Just be smart and respect the lake and she will take care of you...take your time and think before your next move...ice fishing is a relatively safe sport only if you take your time and take what the water gives you! There is plenty of good ice out there right now just respect it...


----------



## Yankin-n-Crankin

Any fresh ice reports out of ice reports out of camp perry? I want to get out but have bad legs and need to take the 4 wheeler. Big guy on a big 4 wheeler


----------



## huntindoggie22

Yankin-n-Crankin said:


> Any fresh ice reports out of ice reports out of camp perry? I want to get out but have bad legs and need to take the 4 wheeler. Big guy on a big 4 wheeler


Out here 3 miles at the moment. No issues with the ice. Stay east of the pier on the main trail and you'll be fine. I'm sitting on 11 inches.


----------



## Davishockey7

has anyone been out 4-5 miles out on camp perry in the past couple days? how is the ice? are you using 4wheelers?


----------



## pistol

I was out yesterday on 10 in nw of Gcan and it was smooth sailing. Little snow and little shove that you can easily go around. 5.3 miles and there were alot of guys north of me


----------



## Another Fisherman

Davishockey7 said:


> has anyone been out 4-5 miles out on camp perry in the past couple days? how is the ice? are you using 4wheelers?


Was out there today. 5 miles out ice was 5 to 6 inches. That must be where it refroze after it blew out. Big pack out there


----------



## litg8r

I know the ice blew out a couple weeks ago but recent satellite images appear to show that it may have blown back in. Just wondering if anyone has been over there to check it.


----------



## tomb

That's barely legible. Do you have a larger version or try uploading the full version if it was cut down with those settings.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

We were out yesterday with the folks that went north and east 5 miles plus. Only 5-8" out there as reported. The first crack off the beach was working and pretty sloppy on the way in. All the cracks we saw on the way in were working too but one that runs NE-SW about 2 miles off the beach west of the main trail looked like it buckled and there was lots of water on top of the ice so don't try to cut new trail back or forth between the Round Reef area and Camp Perry beach. Go back east to the main trail and follow that.


----------



## smfisher

First crack at Catawba state park at 12:30 coming back in.


----------



## Converted

Whoa! What's that mean exactly?


----------



## island troller

First nice meeting you smfisher today. I am sure I will see you again.
What does this mean? One shelf of ice is working under another shelf of ice at the crack. With the forcast of strong NW winds tonight this crack could be quite interesting by tomorrow morning. BE CAREFUL if your looking to cross this first crack off Catawba tomorrow morning in the dark. Also if you ever have been on the ice when these shelves move under the other you better hold on to your heart until it stops.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Converted said:


> Whoa! What's that mean exactly?


That means find a better spot to cross that crack!!

Water expands when it freezes so something has to give someplace and that looks like one of the places! Had the same thing going on about 2 miles out on a different crack yesterday. Take your time and be careful out there.


----------



## tdl9092

anyone remember about 15 years ago when it did that and the ice piled 30 feet high on the catawba pier? that was quite the sight. destroyed lots of shanties sitting by the pier to.


----------



## Duuber

Converted said:


> Whoa! What's that mean exactly?


Information on what is happening to the ice from a previous post.



Hardtop said:


> Ice Sheet Subduction........ ( when one sheet of ice is forced "under' another) Very scary indeed, experienced one a few years ago right off of Catawba at the 911 crack. Our ice was at least a foot thick, and it was folding right under the sheet locked to the mainland. Our wind was no more than 15-20mph from the SW.A couple of shudders and loud bangs, and then the whole ice pack we were on was on the move towards the dock about as fast as you could walk. We made it across safely, but lost some equipment in the ferocious grinding ice, as we jumped the folding crack like the others. First time I ever kissed the old dock at Catawba, last time I went on the ice with wind over 10mph.........HT


----------



## smfisher

Island troller it was nice talking to you and odds are you will see me there again for sure! I ended up gong to whites landing but never left the truck, it was raining to hard lol. It's hard to tell from those pics but there was about 3-4" of water sitting on that sheet running like a river from the wind and where I was standing was the only place the wasn't any. Just wide enough to get a 4 wheeler or sled through and not get wet for as far as I could see to the south and the north towards the cliffs. That could get ugly quick for sure.


----------



## jjpugh

Can anyone give me the CURRENT conditions today.camp perry Catawba and crane?


----------



## threeten

jjpugh said:


> Can anyone give me the CURRENT conditions today.camp perry Catawba and crane?


X2 planning to head up tomorrow and wonder if that rain did any damage


----------



## ErieRider

Go to the Catawba report thread below this. There are guys out right now giving a current conditions report.


----------



## ErieRider

What decision did you guys make for tomorrow??? A little curious but wanted to be the 300th post in this thread!! Thanks!! Let me know.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

smfisher said:


> First crack at Catawba state park at 12:30 coming back in.


Thanks for posting. Been following the Erie Ice threads for a couple years now and am ready to take the plunge(boy I sure hope not!) and have always wondered what some of these conditions looked like. How about "shove ice"? Anyone have a pic of that?


----------



## ErieRider

Stole these two pics but here ya go!! One is from Alaska and another from Wisconsin. Basically shifting ice piled up. There were some neat looking shoves off of the Marblehead lighthouse Monday and Tuesday this past week but did not get pics.


----------



## Emma on point

Ran 6.5 miles out of perry yesterday with no issue no slop nothing drilled three holes in my shanty and had 9 in in 2 of them and 6 in in my vex hole. Got a late start fished from 3 to dark pulled 5 lost one at hole and set back a short.


----------



## c. j. stone

Not sure I get this, Emma?


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Refering to inches of ice i believe 9" in 2 of the holes and 6" in the vex hole?


----------



## HappySnag

ice of Catawba 8" to 12" good ice,2 miles NW,
troble,firt crack of Catawba busted up evening,you have to find good spot to cros,
fishing 0 fish all day,mooved 3 times.


----------



## ErieRider

Anyone thinking of giving it a go on Monday?? I know the wind is supposed to be pretty good. Let me know what others are doing. TIA. Still back and forth with me just depends on what actually happens. Right now at my house snow is not as heavy as they were describing. Hoping wind does the same.


----------



## maddiek

Hope to be down on Tuesday, depending on what this snow and wind do the ice.


----------



## tomb

Snow on the ice wasn't terrible when we got off at 3:00 Sunday. However, it was still coming down a few hours after we left.


----------



## Carpman

Hope no one is trying to fish today! Ottawa county is under a level 3 you will get a ticket for driving or even worse.


----------



## ErieRider

Carpman said:


> Hope no one is trying to fish today! Ottawa county is under a level 3 you will get a ticket for driving or even worse.


Yeah Kev,
Wanted to go but when they issued that, they made the decision for me. Have to respect their decision.


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

Fished 7.5 miles out of camp perry NNW. Stopped at a spot I had had luck last week around the 3.5 mi mark and drilled to find 11". 9" of ice at the 7.5 mi mark. No issues running in or out


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

Above post was from Saturday.. sorry forgot to add that


----------



## threeten

how much snow up there? anyone out?


----------



## EyeCatchEm

threeten said:


> how much snow up there? anyone out?


With a level 3 snow warning id hope nobody is fishing 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rutnut245

Channel 13 is reporting Ottawa county as being under level 2 while channel 11 reports it's still at level 3? We got anywhere from 10"-14" around here. I'm hoping the wind blew at least some of it to shore so quad travel is still possible. Might check it out this afternoon.


----------



## island troller

Quad travel is possible but obviously snowmobile would be better. Snow is a hard dry snow. Drifts are no more then 2 feet max across the lake. Its still going to be a tough run until trails are knocked down in the snow. The first crack at catawba looks very dangerous right now for a 4 wheeler. One did drop in but winched out luckily just now.


----------



## pistol

rutnut let us know if you do. Coming up fri and didnt know what to bring either the sled or quad leaning toward the sled if you got that much. Let us know thanks buddy


----------



## threeten

island troller said:


> Quad travel is possible but obviously snowmobile would be better. Snow is a hard dry snow. Drifts are no more then 2 feet max across the lake. Its still going to be a tough run until trails are knocked down in the snow. The first crack at catawba looks very dangerous right now for a 4 wheeler. One did drop in but winched out luckily just now.


that crack was looking rough Saturday. with the added weight of all that snow it can't be good.


----------



## 4dabucks

If anyone is up there later this week please give a report. I am debating on whether or not to make the drive. Only so many weekends away from family before wife gets fussy so I go to pick my spots


----------



## ErieRider

Just drove the sled around this morning on the lake and bay. There was allot of snow and it was wet. Did not fish, just traveled around. I could see quads getting bogged down in the wet snow that is now present. You had to hit the sled pretty good to get it moving in the snow but once you were going it was good travel. I would say personal call with quads right now but don't drift to far from main trails. My opinion fwiw. Be safe either way.


----------



## Gator-Bait

The problem is wet slush hidden around shoves and water underneath coming threw cracks are going to puss off a lot of riders of quads.......and going to be worse this weekend I was up there and cancelled my remaining to days of the room


----------



## CleoSpooner

I just had to go see the ice for myself at Crane. 
Well it's back in,,,,,,,,, in pieces ! Miles of Big chunk ice. And there's no way to tell what's hiding between the chunks. No one had tried to go out


----------



## tomb




----------



## tomb

This is from Sat. Not going to heal very quick with all that snow now.


----------



## Duckman67

Is that not an old sat pic the one from yesterday is different


----------



## smfisher

This is the one from yesterday 2-5


----------



## tomb

Yes. The one I posted is old from Sat. Use it to have an idea where open water was. Those areas are now dangerous.


----------



## litg8r

CleoSpooner said:


> I just had to go see the ice for myself at Crane.
> Well it's back in,,,,,,,,, in pieces ! Miles of Big chunk ice. And there's no way to tell what's hiding between the chunks. No one had tried to go out


Thanks for the report. Did you see any open water?


----------



## blainem

Was up out of catawba today tons of hard packed snow, I have a John deer gator it got stuck today a mile out and yesterday I was fine. Feel like there are gonna b a lot of 4 wheelers in trouble we helped a few get out and they headed in with us. Be careful I wouldn't go out right now without a sled. There are also a lot of shoves and cracks pushing up water under the snow that u can't see. Just an FYI if you are planning on going out.


----------



## Rifraft

Am out right now out of c p, 7 miles, doesn't seem to be any problems with slush or heaves but snow is a pain for quads and chains. Fishing is slow , picked up half a dozen on our third move. With warmer temps for sat& sun it will be a sloppy mess for a few days for sure , but a little melt down and a refreeze will make it better for travel, sleds will be the right choice for the weekend


----------



## ress

I don't have a ice report but I saw the forecast for next Thursday-Friday-Saturday on Ag-Day. Polar Vortex is on the way!


----------



## cschuller6

Anyone out of Catawba? Would like an ice report if possible. The wife agreed to go this am but want to know his slushy/nasty it is. Planning on heading out of Catawba.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON

Ice is fine, wet snow on top. A few slushy pockets but no big deal.


----------



## rattletraprex

We fished out of Perry and Catabwa Thur-Sat and the ice was good both places and no problem with cracks. Snow was another problem on a Quad pulling a shanty but wasn't impossible,sled would be the way to go if you had one. Be back up there in a couple weeks if weather permits.


----------



## ErieRider

BIG JOHNSON said:


> Ice is fine, wet snow on top. A few slushy pockets but no big deal.


Mr. Johnson.... How was the snow and slush today??? LOL!?!?!?


----------



## BIG JOHNSON

Yeah....the slush definitely was bad in the afternoon!


----------



## rl-

My sled battled some of that slush on the way home from mbi, wouldn't have wanted to be on a 4 wheeler. Saw a few side by sides heading out around 3 without winches, what do they do if they get stuck?


----------



## ErieRider

When you say back from mbi where did you end your trip??? PIB or mainland??? Wondering how the route over was. Let me now


----------



## rl-

ErieRider said:


> When you say back from mbi where did you end your trip??? PIB or mainland??? Wondering how the route over was. Let me now


Rode from mainland to Middlebass Friday and back from mbi to Catawba sunday. I wouldn't suggest making the trip unless you are with someone who has experience making that trip. The road to pib is defined and not bad, but I wouldn't do it on a 4 wheeler or as a rookie.


----------



## eyecatchum2

Headed out for Catawba SP today (2/09) easy travel with 2X4 quad with chains, the snow melted on Sunday and froze overnight made for easy travel - but the fishing was a different story.


----------



## ErieRider

rl- said:


> Rode from mainland to Middlebass Friday and back from mbi to Catawba sunday. I wouldn't suggest making the trip unless you are with someone who has experience making that trip. The road to pib is defined and not bad, but I wouldn't do it on a 4 wheeler or as a rookie.


Thanks... Knew several sledders who made the trip. Just curious if the thaw changed anything.


----------



## hoppy63

Any word on these areas yet???


----------



## Hardtop

Thinking about going out of Catawba Thursday morning, the wind is supposed to be N/NW 20mph and gusty thru the morning....will this move the ice, subduction...... and grow the shove off of the state dock.....? Opinions....


----------



## island troller

Any direction of strong wind can make the crack work. There is always a greater risk on a windy day the crack may do something. A couple weeks ago it was a NE that caused it to shove up. Today it was a foot open where we crossed.


----------



## Hardtop

Thank you for the post/update....if you are out now and can offer crack information from your trip back us "squeamish" guys would appreciate it good luck.....HT


----------



## island troller

Hardtop said:


> Thank you for the post/update....if you are out now and can offer crack information from your trip back us "squeamish" guys would appreciate it good luck.....HT


Will do the ice report tonight.I have been coming out since the 70s and I still have squeamish feelings. I think that is a good thing though. Fish report today off catawba... Very slow.


----------



## maddiek

Went out of camp perry yesterday, everything is frozen solid, my sled kept overheating. We fished 9 miles out, very slow for us.


----------



## rjretrieval

where was the open crack at???


----------



## island troller

Ride back in to Catawba was not bad. Lots of frozen ruts now which will slow you down. I was going around 12-14 mph on the atv most of the way. Did hit two deep slush pockets which was just enough to give your ride a little thrill. Still a lot better from the Sunday evening slush ride in. The last crack in by Catawba is still a foot open at my crossing spot. I seen some planks down a little further south. It has potential to get bad on a windy day.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Looking at Sandusky Accuweather looks like this weekend is gonna blow hard. Calling for 45 MPH gusts on Saturday I think it was, not gonna hold a shack down in that stuff!


----------



## ErieRider

FISHIN 2 said:


> Looking at Sandusky Accuweather looks like this weekend is gonna blow hard. Calling for 45 MPH gusts on Saturday I think it was, not gonna hold a shack down in that stuff!


Get some ice scrapers to prevent overheating on liquid cooled sleds


----------



## MoeMan

Wondering if the crack off Catawba closed back up and also if there are any cracks/obstacles to be aware of when leaving from Camp Perry. Just trying to lay out a game plan for tomorrow. Any ice reports would be appreciated.


----------



## drl149

Crack was closed tonight on the way in at dark although was open about 8 inches at 10 am today... strong winds tomorrow. .. its going to be nasty to be in a shanty.


----------



## fishingful

Crack west of E can was 1-3 feet wide. It runs east/west. That was at 9 this morning. We did not cross it. It was skimed over. But you will defiantly see it. Some guys crossed it but not many. They were miles east and west of us.


----------



## Treeman

There's a nice new hole at first crack 200-300yds (guessing) NNW out of Catawba. It's about 5x10'. Just enough to ruin someone's Saturday morning/day or worse. I saw it at 7pm Friday evening. Pretty fresh. I moved the chunks around with my spud bar. I didn't have anything to mark it.


----------



## 4dabucks

Everyone should bring Christmas trees this weekend and let's mark anything of concern.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

There are some sitting at the dock at cat. I don't recommend marking concern areas with trees as those are supposed to mark the trail. Stay south and you can avoid that hole. I drove within a couple feet of it, did look nasty!


----------



## island troller

I'm not on the lake right now (and lucky me) but there has to be no visibility about now. And the wind has arrived.


----------



## sportsman1961

Thinking of leaving tomorrow morning for Port Clinton.(7 hours).worried about ice conditipns, would really appreciate any reports from someone coming off tonight. Need to decide whether to pull the plug (or not) by about 8 pm..Thanks!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog

probably not going to be many coming off ice tonight with the weather we are getting. You will be fine tomorrow ice is 12"+ out of Catawba and perry. You will be able to fish somewhere. Id be more worried about the cold tomorrow than anything. Dress for -25 degree weather that we will be getting. Goodluck and be smart on the ice.


----------



## sportsman1961

Thanks ScumFrog! So we will be golden on Monday?? Hadn't planned on going much further than three miles...don't have any experience, and worried the wind will shuffle the ice like a deck of cards..will a spud bar help?? Thanks


----------



## wjcwalleye

ice good ...just the blizzard is tough


----------



## ress

Not a weekend for newbies IMO.


----------



## sportsman1961

Rodger that. Thinking Monday...hope some trails get made Tomorrow..


----------



## ErieRider

sportsman1961 said:


> Thanks ScumFrog! So we will be golden on Monday?? Hadn't planned on going much further than three miles...don't have any experience, and worried the wind will shuffle the ice like a deck of cards..will a spud bar help?? Thanks


If you don't have experience I would wait IMHO. See what the ice did and what the shoves and cracks are doing as it is going to lighten up a but still blow a bit and cause some hidden dangers. Yes guys will be out tomorrow and it's your call. I am conservative and believe if not sure in the least bit, then play it smart and don't go. Just me.


----------



## sportsman1961

Appreciate the thought Erie Rider! Plan on being super careful. We probably won't head onto the ice til 9-10 am Monday. Anyone who will be out there (off Catabwa) can call or text..319 321 1989 It is confusing, some guys claim it's resonably sound, others scare me pretty well..couple 4x4 quads..wish I had gotten a sled purchased...maybe next year.


----------



## tysix6

Does anybody have an idea what the ice looks like around camp perry? I know the wind today can reek havoc for tomorrow, but the winds really die down mid morning. Am I crazy to consider driving up there tomorrow? We can deal with the chill...not scary ice.


----------



## dadtimmons

I was out plowing last night and our marina and creek channel had about a foot of water on it comeing up from the edges.i live just down the roade from camp perry


----------



## erieeyecatcher

Anyone report on ice conditions after the wind on Saturday? Any cracks?


----------



## Parttime

I'm out now out of catawba nnw sitting on 20" didn't have any troubles getting out here.


----------



## wjcwalleye

ditto looking good out to 3 mi that direction...was good yesterday tough coming in @ 5:30 p.m.due to blizzard/ winds


----------



## blish123

http://m.19actionnews.com/19actionnews/db_330498/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=sD6pQCvV
Luckily all okay. God bless the coast guard


----------



## 4dabucks

We ran 2.75 miles and no issues.


----------



## Hardtop

Just curious if the frozen ruts are still as bad out of Catawba as they were just after the big thaw a couple weeks ago or have they filled in with snow, ice that trip was a headache generator on the 4th of Feb...........HT


----------



## Converted

Very rough as of Tuesday. Ditto on the headache, actually flipped our shanty's over twice, gps went airborne 3 times, and that was while traveling very slow!


----------



## ditchdigger

Was out yesterday, smooth sailing! Wind was brutal!


----------



## Hardtop

We are considering another trip Saturday morning way earlier than any of you.....(duck hunt early...!) I may blow up a big inner tube, lash it on behind the BIL's quad... tighten up my MC helmet...strap myself in and hunker down..! has to be smoother than the "luggage rack" behind his fat _ _rse.....! Lets get them.....HT !


----------



## erihick

Hi, new to lake erie ice fishing, I fish it a lot in the summer, but I was wanting to get up and do some ice eyes. I have all the gear, just don't have a ride on the ice. Does any one have any good guides they would recommend or someone to transport my gear on to the ice??? Thanks!


----------



## Hardtop

Walleyes have all been caught......save your gas money.......stay home......!


----------



## JLive4fishn

Coming out 3-7-15 or 3-8-15 and any one want to team up I've been wanting to get up their if the weathers not to bad .. New guy to Lake Erie I have a sled and most equipment ..


----------



## live4fishn

where are you looking to fish? I have never been out on the big ice, and was thinking about giving it a try. Just bought brand new gas auger. I dont have a way out other than walking.


----------



## aquaholic2

What's everyones opinions on the 25mph SW gusts of wind on the pressure cracks Saturday..............? AH2


----------



## tdl9092

stay away. hers the thing . this time of the year strong south and southwest winds do a number on the ice and especially the cracks. this is the time of year people get into trouble out there. its simple any strong winds from the south or southwest?? stay off!!!!!!


----------



## hiddenlake

Becareful. The west or the north shore of the maumee river keeps opening up more everyday near maumee


----------



## Davishockey7

Do not listen to people's opinions. Just first hand experience ONLY. ALOT of exaggerators on here


----------



## OhioMadMan

Davishockey7 said:


> Do not listen to people's opinions. Just first hand experience ONLY. ALOT of exaggerators on here


Yep. Lotsa ice out there.


----------



## jimdandy

Everything was good out there today....


----------



## nightranger

the ice is fine,though I did see a little '"thinning "out there(where the excessive melt water inc rease,s current flow and thins ice from bottom side)we had 16-18" last weekend and its down to about 14-16 of good ice this week.the lake is like a pie in the pie tin. as temps rise the inland meltoff will hydraulically raise the ice off its "pie tin" mount and the wind can make it shift(moving away from shore) WE ARE TRULY AT THE END OF THIS YEARS ICE SEASON,AND EVERY TRIP AFTER SATURDAY IS A RISKY GIFT.iwindsurf.com at Put-In-Bay has the best projections-wind,temp,solar(very big this time of year).YOU NEED TO KNOW WHAT,S C OMING BEFORE LAUNCHING.be safe and good luck.


----------



## trapperjon

Came across a nasty shove in the south passage this morning, I was on foot and it started to crack under me,back tracked REAL quick, I know it was probably a thin raised later with more under it, but still freaked me out, and current really picked up around 9am, be safe,


----------



## jbrown

trapperjon said:


> Came across a nasty shove in the south passage this morning, I was on foot and it started to crack under me,back tracked REAL quick, I know it was probably a thin raised later with more under it, but still freaked me out, and current really picked up around 9am, be safe,


Did you spud it to check thickness once you backed off?


----------



## trapperjon

I was over and hour into my drive up there when I relised I forgot it, dumb move I know, but once I got there and seen all the sled &4by4 tracks I wasn't too concerned, didn't see that part of the shove on the way out, just on way back in,


----------



## ditchdigger

I would stay away from the south passage. Especially getting into late ice. That is where you get in trouble!


----------



## trapperjon

ditchdigger said:


> I would stay away from the south passage. Especially getting into late ice. That is where you get in trouble!


2nd that, current really picked up throughout the morning,


----------



## Lake Erie

Walked today (Saturday) from Catawba State Park to Miller Ferry dock at South Bass Island to Catawba Point / Miller Ferry dock. Good ice all the way. Fisherman just a mile and a half or so out of Catawba State park measured around 19" of ice. It did get a little slushy in the late afternoon / evening, soft snow and slushy spots. I image much of that will refreeze tonight, but with barely under freezing temps tonight and highs again Sunday in the mid to upper 30's there will probably be lots of slushy spots by afternoon. Some of the areas I crossed today didn't look like they would stay stable with much more thawing.
Fisherman told me that after the southwest wind came up they heard a big low bang and the ice shuttered. A small subversion crack happened about halfway between Catawba Point and South Bass Island (mentioned in post below). No open water, the crack ridge is only about 8-20 inches high and appeared stable. Didn't look like the lower ice sheet submerged very far.
Won't be walking that far again - it almost completely wore me out! Didn't plan it that way, just walked from one group to the next and the last group was only about a mile from South Bass so I went ahead and followed some fairly fresh tracks to the Miller dock. Another item off the "bucket list."


----------



## jared015

going out tomorrow morning out of Metzger area...any opinion on the ice in that area or the slush?


----------



## skunkin

want to make the trip to Erie tomorrow or Tuesday is the ice still good or going to be good Tuesday? Made my first 2 trips ever last week and only 1 eye any advice? Sat with the crowd 1st time and away the 2nd time out of Catawba. What's best place to head out from?


----------



## eyecatchum2

Ran out from Crane Creek at 0530hrs.(3-08) tried 5 areas from 3.5 to almost 7 miles out, several cracks but nothing open. Started to hit some slush on the way in at 4:00. Ice was still good, fishing today not so much for us, and most that we talked to.


----------



## pistol

First hand account. Guided out of Catawba Fri after trip went out to PIB to stay at girlfriends parents house right beside ice ramp. Left at 4am Sat to go back to Catawba to pick up clients to fish Sat. Dropped them off and headed back to PIB to stay to come back Sun morning to guide 4 more guys. On the way out and by the way had a good friend and his son go out with me to stay, ran into some slush pockets that would have buried ya. Got through um and had to cross all three pressure ridges that buckled worse than Fri, went to where we crossed Fri,it was open water had to go to the Christmas tree highway to get over. After getting back to the house I decided to close the house up and head back over to Catawba. On the return trip approximately an hour later, the crossing at the trees had risen 18 inches, thank goodness it was on our side so all we had to do was drop down to the other side to get over but it was hairy to say the least and all this happened in an hour. Needless to say when we got back to Catawba I called Sundays clients to cancell. Moral to the story its just not worth the risk for a fish. Theres enough risk when everything is stable, now with the warm up and meltdown IMO youre really taking a chance. Good luck and Be safe


----------



## c. j. stone

Out of CSP Thurs. w/ son on sled from sunup til 5. Others in lot seemed to due about the same with a few, couple limiters. We got 5 from 17"-27" everywhere from F can to half+ mile south of Green(big shove ridge east to west as far as we could see there-didn't try to cross it) No real pattern on lures but did "downsize" substantially as the day progressed. NOT a lot of lookers for for us, more so for others we talked to. Small jigging spoon with a head or small minnows seem to work the best. Fish widely scattered and moving through fast. Catch one then nothing for an hour. Went w-nw to start to the can(airboats all over F-can!), then north and northeast before quitting. Tried 4-5 different spots. Not a lot of people any one spot. Ice/slush was frozen in morning(31 degrees all night) and loosened to deep slush with some ponding water by midday. EXTREMELY slick on way in esp. from a mile off to the launch. Ice 16-20" everywhere we stopped. Some long shove cracks, none open that we saw. Spiderweb cracking all over but not an issue"for us". I am not advising anyone to go out, just reporting our experience. Be smart! Be SAFE!


----------



## Lake Erie

Walked out to a group west of Catawba Friday morning March 13. Ice surface was re-froze and travel was good. Fishing wasn't, they had only caught a few. Ice thickness was diminishing, one guy said he was on 12 inches or so, it was probably 19 a week ago. 

Was going to go out in the afternoon over at Wild Wings / Crane Creek area, but other fisherman had to cancel so didn't go out. Not many fisherman at Crane Creek in the afternoon. From shore the first group looked to be about 3 miles out, a few more out farther. Tricky visibility, you could see a group one second and then a second later it would disappear. You needed binoculars to really see the groups, which only had 6-10 or so people in them. Island shapes were changing constantly. By late afternoon the surface was softening up, and the light rain was adding to it. On the drive home looking out at the Lake the ice was changing color from mostly white to mostly gray. I would expect the surface to be slushy and wet on Saturday, especially by Saturday afternoon. I did hear of some limits caught in the area east of Wild Wings, about 3 miles out.


----------



## Lake Erie

Forgot to mention in the Friday post that it would probably be foggy out on the ice Saturday, especially in the morning. Local webcams confirm it this morning. Sorry for not mentioning it.


----------



## necker70

Did you find the ice gets thinner around the point due to the current? That would be a good place to stay away from.


----------



## Lake Erie

I wasn't taking ice thickness samples, but yes, I have been told by numerous experienced ice fishing folks that the ice is often effected by currents in that area. After last Saturday I wouldn't go out anywhere around Catawba Point. 

That area has currents year round and can be a vicious spot for cross waves in the open water season during high winds.


----------



## eyedreamn

Once the lake thaws look at the early spring satellite images. That current is very evident in the chocolate milk. The image will show that huge eddy that churns around from east side of the cans across catawba to mouse. There is always cleaner water whipping through there. The satellite image shows it very clearly when the lake is muddy.

Oh and p.s. we can close this thread real soon!


----------



## fishingful

Put-in bay to Kellys. This morning.


----------



## Ruger223

The cross waves you mention are insane, last spring we were fishing behind the islands and came in to Catawba it was a bit hairy to say the least. Nothing like Lake Huron that is for sure! Thanks for the heads up, many new to the area need to listen to your warning!


----------



## Lake Erie

You can't get better than a timely photo or video. I'm pretty sure that open water was not there last Friday. There was open water just east of Kelley's Island, so that area from the west side of Kelley's Island east will probably break up first. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Huskymusky669

Been ice fishing erie for 16 years with tons of experience. That includes numerous flights out to islands. Fished straight west out of CSPark on Monday. Sloppy on top but a good 10-12 inches were underneath. Fished F-Can. Knocked them out by noon. 4 fish eack , gold and emerald green were key. They wouldn't touch silver. Nice mix of fish. Our last trip on Quads for sure. Air boat guys will have two weeks yet. Having the right equipment for late ice is a spud bar , floatation survival suit , hand spikes and a rope! Taking people out on quads with just frickin rope is plain stupid even if things do work out ok in the end.


----------

